# Whois abfrage?



## Kelp-Juice (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo , 

versuche zur Zeit bei der Denic eine Whois abfrage für meine Leute (Community) mit Java zum laufen zu bringen.

Aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung , welche Art von Verbindung hier Hergestellt werden muss.

Z.B funktioniert ein Script von mir in PHP mit einem Socket , den man öffnet und schreibt .

Aber unter Java bekomm  ichs net so ganz beacken .

Hab schon mit Socket versucht , aber man kann nichts schreiben

InetAdress auch schon aber auch hier nur immer - 1 -1


Was muss man machen?

Danke


----------



## ARadauer (14. Mrz 2008)

zeig mal deinen code


----------



## KelpJuice (23. Mrz 2008)

Leider habe ich keinen Code .

Also ich würde eben einen Socket öffnen und ihn dann an eine URL binden oder diese öffnen.

Aber ka. ist das der richtige weg?

Was könnte man denn tun oder was genau tut in PHP die Klasse Socket?


Dort funktioniert das Prinzip Wunderbar


----------



## sparrow (24. Mrz 2008)

Es gibt verschiedenste Möglichkeiten

1) Du kontaktierst den zuständigen whois Server auf TCP Port 43 und fragst entsprechend der Spezifikationen an. Die genauen Infos zur den Fähigkeiten des denic-whois-server gibt es hier.
Zum testen kannst du auch eine entsprechende Verbindung über Telnet aufbauen.

2) Es gibt verschiedene Webservice die eine whois-Abfrage anbieten. Die Ausgabe könnte man natürlich spidern.


Ich würde allerdings 1 deutlich bevorzugen.
TCP-Socket-Verbindung zu whois.denic.de Port 43 aufbauen, Anfrage senden, Auslesen was zurück kommt.
Wie das mit den Sockets geht kann man  auf der Insel gut lernen.


Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## Kelp juice (8. Mai 2008)

Das hast du sehr schön gesagt !


Also eine TCP verbindung zum Whois Server ?

Einen Socket eröffnen ?


----------



## Kelp Juice (10. Mai 2008)

Hier mal der Code der Funktioniert hat ... 


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
public class Client {
   public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
   URL url=new URL("http://whois.denic.de");
   if (url.getProtocol().equals("http")){
   Socket so=new Socket(url.getHost(),43);
   BufferedReader vomServer=new BufferedReader(
   new InputStreamReader(so.getInputStream()));
   PrintWriter zumServer=new PrintWriter(
   so.getOutputStream(),true);
   zumServer.println("javaforum.de");
   // Lesen und Ausgabe der WWW-Seite
   int c= vomServer.read();
   while(c!= -1){
   System.out.print(""+(char)c);
   c=vomServer.read();
 }
   so.close();
   }
   }
   }
```


----------

